# Endura Bumper Diagram



## DSW (Jul 28, 2012)

I am finishing up my 1969 GTO and I am missing a few brackets and bushings for the Endura bumper. Doe's anyone have or know where I can find a good diagram of this area. I know there also must be a bracket for the bottom of the front fender to the bumper. Thank you for any help, Dave


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The attached images will help.
They are from the 1969 Factory Service Manual.

The fender does not connect to the bumper. There IS a connection between the fender and the core support; the two are attached by a small, angled bracket with two holes. The bracket is shown in the first attached image; it is located just above the arrow labelled "B". One side attaches to the fender, the other to the lower section of the core support.

I have a spare set of those little brackets if you need them.

Second image shows all the hideaway and grille attachments.

The last image shows the basic bumper mounting brackets.

Don't make the same mistake some people make; they bolt the fenders to the bumper. There is NO attachment between the fenders and the bumper itself.


----------

